# Xbox One Backwards Compatibility Announced



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/6/15)

Just when we thought our old Xbox 360 games would forever catch dust as we move forward on our shiny Xbox One, something great has been announced. Phil Spencer announced during the Xbox E3 presentation that soon, every Xbox One console will natively support backwards compatibility for hundreds of Xbox 360 titles; digital and physical. We'll even be able to play multiplayer on our beloved Xbox 360 games.

The digital download titles will begin to show up in your game library automatically as they become available, and disc based games will work via the Disc Drive, however, you'll still be required to download the game (sort of like an install). Let's also not forget that XBLA titles will also be available via this new feature. Preview members will be able to play these games starting today, and everyone else will be able to play them this holiday season. With over 100 titles planned to be accessible by the holiday season, and tons more in the future.

This news is definitely big! A lot of people were worried that once Xbox LIVE on the Xbox 360 was shut down, that we'd no longer be able to play our favorite games. This is no longer an issue, and definitely a big thing for the platform. What do you guys think of the newly announced backwards compatibility? I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## rogue zombie (23/6/15)

What really pisses me off about Microsoft, and why I ended up with the PS4 rather... they add everything or do about turns afterwards.

They couldn't have said this from the beginning. I still play plenty 360 games, whereas I play no PS3 games.
Then the fact that Kinect was formely a must - I didn't bloody want Kinect, why would I want to have paid for it.

They stuffed up on the run up to the launch, and have since back-tracked. But in doing so, I had to have one of the next-gen consoles at launch, so I ended up with the PS4.

But ya, this is great news for X1 owners.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/6/15)

It was also stated during the announcement that the availability of games via backwards compatibility is ultimately up to the developer of the game. For example, if Infinity Ward/Activision said that they don't want Modern Warfare 3 to be a part of this, it won't be one of the available games. 

There was some mumbo jumbo about why not all 360 consoles couldn't do backwards compatibility when they came out. It seems as if this is no longer an issue. It's not an entirely simple thing to do to make the Xbox One run 360 games. Considering 360 games and Xbox One games do not run on the same architecture.

However, on the bright side, at least it's not a paid thing, like on the PS4. Which you can only gain access to previous gen games via PS Now. Xbox One will allow backwards compatibility for anyone using the console, once it becomes available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/6/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> It's not an entirely simple thing to do to make the Xbox One run 360 games. Considering 360 games and Xbox One games do not run on the same architecture.



I suppose I did not think of that. True true.

I can't even remember the fine details of it all, I just remember during the run up to the launches - Sony basically would say, "okay consumer, you want it that way, we will deliver." Whereas Microsoft almost had a more 'telling you how it will be' sort of approach.

And remember the whole licensing of games thing, where it sounded like X1 games were just about untradable. Sony even made that ripping-off vid about a PS4 game simply being handed to the next person.

Lol but the joke is on me now. The last time I checked, the PS4 games are a little bit more expensive. I still haven't a clue when the next Gran Turismo is launching, and I can't play Forza 5. The PS4 stays idle most nights while I still play Forza 3 on the 360


----------

